# GW Christmas Prize Draw



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

GW are having a christmas prize giveaway.

All you have to do is create an online wishlist and send it to them.

12 "lucky" applicants will get a 50 quid voucher. (which pretty much defeats the point of making a wish list - you wont get it). Mine has Alessios resignation and a hooker dressed like Dame Edna Everage so I doubt I'll win. You might though, check it out.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...oryId=2000003a&section=community&aId=11100063


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Fifty WHOLE pounds of GW stuff?

Does their generosity know no bounds....

Ah well, whatever. I'm very close to selling all of my GW stuff.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> ...Mine has Alessios resignation...


:rofl:

This would indeed be the best thing GW can possibly do regarding him, I should make one similar


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Wolfblade said:


> Fifty WHOLE pounds of GW stuff?


Be nice if it was by weight measure and not money in this case...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well if your over 20 years old you won't win either since they want to get all the youngsters hooked on the hobby. The old guys aren't that important.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll do it. $90 (US) is enough for me to get a new battle force, or some new space wolves. Can't hurt right?

Unless...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its a free draw at the end of the day, takes a few mins to sign up and such.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Well mine is done, it only takes a minute, and give me a chance to save 80€ on my next purchase...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

only thing I would put on my wishlist is dump 40k and give us more specialist games


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Gods some of you are so negitive. Dont like it? then stop playing.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Dagmire said:


> Gods some of you are so negitive. Dont like it? then stop playing.


I wonder if anyone actually think this common answer on peoples opinions through before saying it?, or is the whole bandwagon aspect of that ill thought statement too tempting to resist hoping on?

surely some deep digging as to why people have this negativity would be logical and intelligent at the same time, or is such a thing blown out of proportion by the awesomeness of the bandwagon.

for example in my case I've played for 14yrs, in those 14yrs I have seen amazing popular games like mordheim, battlfleet and inquisitor practically liquidated by GW, the good days of 40k have been replaced with marinehammer 40'000, with such a dumb down rule system just for the kiddies and the more mentally suppressed players, and the treatment of customers has changed from fellow gaming buddy, to stalking victim who must buy marines or die, and being left with the feeling of violation everytime you go near a GW store.

but unfortunately for every person who sees and feels the truth there are many more willing to drop to there knees and suck GW's phallic representation of rip-off marketing, and forever be there bitch, loyally following them and serving there every need, taking the abuse as a sign of love and devotion, and being too mentally handicapped to see the truth at the tip of there brown stained nose.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I wonder if anyone actually think this common answer on peoples opinions through before saying it?, or is the whole bandwagon aspect of that ill thought statement too tempting to resist hoping on?
> 
> surely some deep digging as to why people have this negativity would be logical and intelligent at the same time, or is such a thing blown out of proportion by the awesomeness of the bandwagon.
> 
> ...


you should really channel this flare for creative writing you have into something useful :grin:


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Gods some of you are so negitive. Dont like it? then stop playing.


Yeah, I believe that's what I implied by saying I'm selling my stuff. Way to add to the discussion, by the way. Really brought something to the table.

It's not about being negative. Hell, I stuck up for GW hammer and nail in the movie discussion thread. But if I feel they deserve negative comments, then they're sure as hell going to get them.

The point is, with prices going up every five fucking minutes, £50 doesn't get you much. Sure, it's free, but it's hardly generous, is it? Personally, I would rather see an age limit on the competition, and at least half the number of prizes, pushing them up to £100.

I don't remember the number of prizes, but I believe it was 20? £1000 out of GW's pockets is nothing.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

After the xmas list comp, those that didn't win (most people) they encourage their parents/friends to complete that list. So mainly it's other people (not GW) doing the whole wish list - GW are only kicking-starting/putting pressure on the whole thing. It's the after-event disappointed kids that's the target (imo). I'm pretty sure they did it last year and even said something to the effect of getting parents to complete the list if you didn't win (I could be mistaken, but I don't think so).
And yeah £50, What's that worth? Let's see, Some plasticard, glues, some tools...Ah I know, for £50 you could probably get a Dremel and raw material or perhaps a battleforce.
The wishlist is a marketing-tool. They're not Santa. Compare the ratio between GW (payout 12x£50 = £600) and the People/Friends/Family (A single list could be £100) who will have to fulfil the list.
Edit: Ah £50 of GW vouchers, well what a surprise. I like how they say send it to your friends/family first.
.........


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

techwitch said:


> Be nice if it was by weight measure and not money in this case...


Yet another reason to never buy metal models!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> you should really channel this flare for creative writing you have into something useful


I have a right to hate GW, if you still loved them after them screwing over everything you enjoy about this hobby for 14yrs without a break from the screwing, then the only thing I could label someone like that as is a moron.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Its odd. Do you guys forget the state of the economy? Forget that GW is a company that only make profit at xmas? Forget that the last prizes they gave away was a battle force for a random member of EACH store they own and with the top 3 prizes being every new realise for a year, a paid trip to WHW and a 5000 point army? Hardly stingy when it’s all coming off of their bottom line.
At the end of the day they are giving away free stuff.
Do you think coming onto a site devoted to the company and then slaging them off really achieves anything? 
I have been a member of this site for a year now and I have noted that certain people have noting but negativity to offer. It gets a bit tiring sometimes. 
Also as a personal note to yourself Stella, I find your posts back to myself and others quite offensive as they seem take on the form of a personal attack. Maybe tone it down a bit?
I understand that you were offering an opinion but so was I. If I brought nothing to the table I would suggest posts of “GW is shit and a rip off” adds nothing to the community.

All I ask guys is that you take “bits and kits” approach to this offer. “Its only £50 but it’s for free”
D


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with Dagmire 100% on this. If you don't like them, then stop giving them money.

I used to play warcraft and the same theme ran all over their forums, with people who constantly slag off the game but refuse to stop playing.

It's fine to have negative opinions about the companies decisions, but i highly doubt they make these decisions to annoy people. They are a money making organisation, and they make decisions based on what's profitable, and most likely what they feel will make the game more enjoyable. Whether these are good decisions or not is up to you to decide, and if you really don't like it then stop paying their wages.

And of course the competition is a marketing tool designed to make money. All giveaways are designed to help a company make money or draw attention to itself, but £50 isn't too shabby for 3 minutes of clicking.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Dagmire said:


> Also as a personal note to yourself Stella, I find your posts back to myself and others quite offensive as they seem take on the form of a personal attack. Maybe tone it down a bit?


if people are taking something as a personnel attack, and are offended by it, then it just points out that these people know they are those kinds of people, otherwise why would anyone feel offended and take things personally.

its like if I walked into a room of 100 people and said "Murderers are assholes" and 6 people are offended and take it personally, well I've just found 6 murderers.


Varakir said:


> I agree with Dagmire 100% on this. If you don't like them, then stop giving them money.


why do you think I don't?, if I want a codex I download it, if I want models I'll buy them from cheaper sources or second hand preferred, GW loses money, and all there fault for alienating the player and feeling like GW has been kicking them when there down.

my BFG fleet is a good example, GW no longer cares about the players or the system itself, so instead of buying models from them I strip old ones and damage broken ones brought from the days of being affordable, if GW actually gave me a reason to buy them new from them I would of, and GW would of earned money, but now I have 1350pts of fleet, and GW has received only what I spent on them on BFG's release, loosing them money in the present.

so technically GW running itself as a business is losing them more money than back in the days of being a hobby, because we all know its not just me who does things like this, the majority of people always recommend cheaper places or ebay or trade sections of forums instead of buying from GW, soo boo hoo sucks to be them, maybe one day they will realize this.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> why do you think I don't?, if I want a codex I download it, if I want models I'll buy them from cheaper sources or second hand preferred, GW loses money, and all there fault for alienating the player and feeling like GW has been kicking them when there down.
> 
> my BFG fleet is a good example, GW no longer cares about the players or the system itself, so instead of buying models from them I strip old ones and damage broken ones brought from the days of being affordable, if GW actually gave me a reason to buy them new from them I would of, and GW would of earned money, but now I have 1350pts of fleet, and GW has received only what I spent on them on BFG's release, loosing them money in the present.


Then more power to you. If you hate the company i'm glad your not buying their models anymore.

Though i don't see why those of us who do enjoy their efforts and do buy their stuff have to be labelled as "sucking GW's phallic representation of rip-off marketing, and forever being there bitch, loyally following them and serving their every need, taking the abuse as a sign of love and devotion, and being too mentally handicapped to see the truth at the tip of there brown stained nose."


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> if I want a codex I download it


Sorry to interrupt, but isn't downloading codexes illegal and kinda against forum rules to discuss about it? 

Unless, of course, you're talking about the "codexes", or rulebooks that GW has on their site for us to download. :victory:


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

Gordon Brown hates you all.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gwmaniac said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but isn't downloading codexes illegal and kinda against forum rules to discuss about it?
> 
> Unless, of course, you're talking about the "codexes", or rulebooks that GW has on their site for us to download. :victory:


yes of course, there exactly the ones I mean *nudge nudge wink wink*, I would never do anything illegal *cough cough*


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Then more power to you. If you hate the company i'm glad your not buying their models anymore.
> 
> Though i don't see why those of us who do enjoy their efforts and do buy their stuff have to be labelled as "sucking GW's phallic representation of rip-off marketing, and forever being there bitch, loyally following them and serving their every need, taking the abuse as a sign of love and devotion, and being too mentally handicapped to see the truth at the tip of there brown stained nose."


Exactly this Stella, while I respect your views (most of them), you seem to think that anyone who disagrees with you is retarded.
While yes, they have changed the hobby monumentally, that doesn't mean it's flat-out worse, they've made it more fun for more people, and removing the absurdly complex rules of old was a side-effect of making the game easier to pick up, and less open to abuse.
And yeah, they do a fair bit of marketing when they should be making a DE codex, so sue them, they are a business, doesn't mean they aren't passionate about the game.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lol i made a list, but at work i get a discount....And you DONT get entered unless something off your list is bought soooo im screwed.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> lol i made a list, but at work i get a discount....And you DONT get entered unless something off your list is bought soooo im screwed.


I was thinking about entering, but you have to buy something off the list before you can enter it? hmmm.....possibly not worth the small chance then.... I'd prefer to find things discounted elsewhere.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whew this sure is getting heated over GW giving away a couple of free things. I've never heard of such anger being sparked at the thought of a give away.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

maddermax said:


> I was thinking about entering, but you have to buy something off the list before you can enter it? hmmm.....possibly not worth the small chance then.... I'd prefer to find things discounted elsewhere.


Ya people who no one knows always seem to win to <.<.... Odd no?:threaten:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Its a free giveaway! Just sign up and post a wish list, you probably wont win but for 2 mins worth it has to be worth a shot.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

So much anger over a wish list givaway! Yeesh. It's like purchasing a lottery ticket, except you didn't need to purchase anything. You probably won't win anything, but it will be a nice little bonus if you do. What's not to like?


----------



## Bloodied Skulls (Sep 13, 2009)

you know its not all that bad...though i have no idea how much 50 pounds is in NZ dollars but hey, im a youngster(13), so anyone thinking i could win???


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I entered this but I doubt ill win. If I do win though im getting a Chaos battleforce, then gotta get Night Lord bitz to convert them.


----------

